# CHELTENHAM!!!!!



## Aces_High (13 March 2012)

Ok - I know there are more eventing, dressage and SJ users on here but who is VERY excited about the 2012 Cheltenham Festival....  Which horses are you looking forward to watching race and who is going?!


----------



## dominobrown (13 March 2012)

Yeh! someone esle who is interesting! I posted my tips in New Lounge, but they are all talking about barefoot and hugging bunnies for a change 

My tips...
1.30- Tetlami
2.05- Al Ferof
2.40-Hold on Julio
3.20- Binocular
4.00- Sizing Austrailia
4.40- Kentford Grey Lady
5.15- Huntball

What yours, are we having a competition?


----------



## Ali16 (13 March 2012)

dominobrown said:



			Yeh! someone esle who is interesting! I posted my tips in New Lounge, but they are all talking about barefoot and hugging bunnies for a change 

Click to expand...

That made me giggle 

They have banned all the racing sites at work.. but not FB so I am madly pressing refresh for updates! 

Too excited for the GC.


----------



## dominobrown (13 March 2012)

1.30- Cinders and Ashes 10/1
2nd- Darlan 7/1
dammit!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (13 March 2012)

Al  Ferof for the 2.05 - can only get radio commentary at work but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Fools Motto (13 March 2012)

Love Cheltenham.

Al Ferof for me in the next.


----------



## Ali16 (13 March 2012)

Al Ferof for me too!


----------



## SplashofSoy (13 March 2012)

Keep having a sneeky peek at work  when i can.  Will just down tools for the gold cup and may even have to go and put an acutal bet on for that.  Usually i just virtual bet in my head!


----------



## lar (13 March 2012)

I've gone for Al Ferof in the next too - part of a huge odds e/w patent that would net me a new saddle if it came in!  Highly unlikely though - doesn't Sprinter Sacre just have to stand up to win this?

Got nothing in the first - did look at the winner but Racing Post website suggested it only acted in mud.  Teach me to take any notice of RP!


----------



## dominobrown (13 March 2012)

not had much luck so far either! Al Ferof beat Sprinter Sacre last year.


----------



## Aces_High (13 March 2012)

Awesome result for Beat Hollow who's recently taken up duties at Ballylinch!!!

Ok to all those at work.  Try this live stream.... http://www.tvcatchup.com/watch.html?c=4 due to my injury getting up and downstairs is an issue so I can watch it from my desk!!!  

DM - loving the bunny hugging barefoot comments!!!!


----------



## James6 (13 March 2012)

Got the afternoon off to watch! I think Cue Card to beat the favourite


----------



## Aces_High (13 March 2012)

Al Ferof for me too!!


----------



## Aces_High (13 March 2012)

James6 said:



			Got the afternoon off to watch! I think Cue Card to beat the favourite
		
Click to expand...

Have you got the rest of the week's arvos off too?  If so I am very very envious!!


----------



## dominobrown (13 March 2012)

2.05 results
1- Sprinter Scare
2-Cue Card

Al Ferof 4th? Didnt get many results because my my mum was talking all the time


----------



## Aces_High (13 March 2012)

Al Ferof was 5th - knocked the stuffing out of himself at the 4th last.  Good result for Sprinter Sacre.


----------



## Bills (13 March 2012)

Who's your money on for the gold cup then? 

I'll be cheering Kauto over the line wherever he finishes, love him, and not just because he could be my horses twin lol


----------



## Aces_High (13 March 2012)

I would LOVE Kauto to win the Gold Cup.  For him to come home 1st and in one piece will be amazing   Lucky you having a Kauto twin - do you have a photo of your horse?


----------



## Aces_High (13 March 2012)

Quantativeeasing is who I am going for now.... I know he's carrying top weight but AP is just such a legend and I want him to ride a winner now!!


----------



## dominobrown (13 March 2012)

I am having the worst luck so far! Broke my laptop as well so have had to swop.


----------



## Little Alfie (13 March 2012)

Hold on Julio for me


----------



## Harry44 (13 March 2012)

I'm on Quantitativeeasing in the next one and then Binocular in the Champ hurdle, hopefully a double for AP


----------



## dominobrown (13 March 2012)

2.40- Alfie sherrin
2nd fruity o'rooney
3rd- our mick


----------



## Little Alfie (13 March 2012)

Should of had that really, shouldn't I


----------



## Aces_High (13 March 2012)

1 - ALFIE SHERRIN 14/1!!!!!
2 - FRUITY O ROONEY
3 - OUR MICK
4 - THE PACKAGE

BINOCULAR FOR THIS ONE - COME ON AP!!!!!


----------



## dominobrown (13 March 2012)

i have tipped it so its unlikely to win!


----------



## Aces_High (13 March 2012)

dominobrown said:



			i have tipped it so its unlikely to win! 

Click to expand...

We appear to have similar luck!!  Having said that I backed a friend of mine in a hunter chase at Leicester the other day as the bookies were threatening to take my winnings due to inactivity on my betting account and I got paid out for him finishing 3rd!!!  I was thrilled and my account is even healthier than before!!!


----------



## Bills (13 March 2012)

Aces_High said:



			I would LOVE Kauto to win the Gold Cup.  For him to come home 1st and in one piece will be amazing   Lucky you having a Kauto twin - do you have a photo of your horse?
		
Click to expand...


I agree, what an achievement at his age as well! I almost cried when he won the King George lol! 

I have lots of pics but dont know how to post! I will attempt a photobucket account!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (13 March 2012)

Aces_High said:



			Awesome result for Beat Hollow who's recently taken up duties at Ballylinch!!!

Ok to all those at work.  Try this live stream.... http://www.tvcatchup.com/watch.html?c=4 due to my injury getting up and downstairs is an issue so I can watch it from my desk!!!  

Thanks so much for this link.  I had logged on to Paddy Power but you had to bet to watch.  This is just great.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## dominobrown (13 March 2012)

bakced mine in a hunterchase- got it 66-1 
quite a return on 2.50!


----------



## Dobiegirl (13 March 2012)

Glued to the tv, wouldnt miss it for the world, Sprinter Sacre was out of this world  an amazing win.

Cant see Hurricane Fly being beaten unless Zarkander is somethng special.

The Gold Cup is going to be Kauto Star last race and wouldnt it be a fairy tale if he wins, I dont care where he finishes as long as he comes home safe and sound. I was lucky enough to be invited to PNs yard to meet Kauto and Denman and have my photo with Kauto, a truly magicable day I will treasure for ever.

Cant wait to see Grand Crus in the RSA and Big Bucks hoping he wins his 4th World Hurdle.

Good luck all you gamblers.


----------



## Aces_High (13 March 2012)

dominobrown said:



			bakced mine in a hunterchase- got it 66-1 
quite a return on 2.50!
		
Click to expand...

Ok - mine was 8/1 which I didn't think was bad but confused that they were paying out for 3rd place with only 8 runners or so.  I haven't questioned it of course!!  Next time you've got a runner in a hunter chase let me know 

No worries Choc Lab - it's a good link!

Bills - I think there will be lots of tears if Kauto wins the Gold Cup again.  He's smashing and you're so lucky having a lookie likie!  Did/does your horse race?


----------



## Bills (13 March 2012)

Aces_High said:



			Ok - mine was 8/1 which I didn't think was bad but confused that they were paying out for 3rd place with only 8 runners or so.  I haven't questioned it of course!!  Next time you've got a runner in a hunter chase let me know 

No worries Choc Lab - it's a good link!

Bills - I think there will be lots of tears if Kauto wins the Gold Cup again.  He's smashing and you're so lucky having a lookie likie!  Did/does your horse race?
		
Click to expand...

I agree, he's a very deserving winner, tries his heart out. 

No mine has never raced, he events, hunts, well does a bit of everything really. He isnt actually full TB, registered British sports horse but mainly TB through his lines. 

We all think he looks just like Kauto, any ideas how to post pics? Something about IMG...

Clueless me! lol!


----------



## dominobrown (13 March 2012)

3.20
1st- rock on ruby 11/1
2nd-overturn 20/1
3rd - hurricane fly (fav)/ 4/6
4th-Binocular 4/1


----------



## Aces_High (13 March 2012)

I am the worst at posting photo's if they are in photobucket you click on it and it gives you a selection of codes and I think it is the IMG one you then paste into here.  Or you can click on the mountain/landscape looking thing above where you type a message and that allows you to do it.  I fail and post lots of red x's!!
Overturn was 20-1!!!!!!


----------



## Bills (13 March 2012)

Does this work...

http://s1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh545/lucyrosesadler/

ETA: Seems it did work, I think the last pic in this album, jumping a fence, he looks just like Kauto, but maybe thats just me!


----------



## Aces_High (13 March 2012)

Bills said:



			Does this work...

http://s1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh545/lucyrosesadler/

ETA: Seems it did work, I think the last pic in this album, jumping a fence, he looks just like Kauto, but maybe thats just me!
		
Click to expand...

Bills - he's smashing!!!!  I agree there are a few photo's where he looks like Kauto with his ears pricked and jumping for fun.  Your chap is a lovely lovely  looking horse - very lucky


----------



## Bills (13 March 2012)

Aces_High said:



			Bills - he's smashing!!!!  I agree there are a few photo's where he looks like Kauto with his ears pricked and jumping for fun.  Your chap is a lovely lovely  looking horse - very lucky 

Click to expand...

Thank you  
Shame his ears only really prick like that for a fence, grumpy sod he can be at times lol!


----------



## dominobrown (13 March 2012)

Horse just broke down in xc race  dont know what it is


scotsirish fell?

dancing tornado- unseated, horse and rider fine


----------



## dominobrown (13 March 2012)

Dream allience and double dizzy unseated


----------



## dominobrown (13 March 2012)

4.00
1-Balthazar king
2-a news stroy
3-wedger pardy
4- Sizing Austrialia
Think the one that broke down was gone to lunch,  going a bit quick for some


----------



## Aces_High (13 March 2012)

I missed the first part but saw Balthazar King won it and A New Story was second??


----------



## Aces_High (13 March 2012)

Gone to Lunch is an old cracker - what a shame.


----------



## Hollywood (13 March 2012)

Had the week off to watch it on channel 4, not going this year - Sprinter Sacre was awesome. No tips for the week but can't wait to see Kauto on friday. If I won the lottery first thing I would do would be to ask Paul Nichols to find me a racehorse and for him to train it. I can but dream......


----------



## dominobrown (13 March 2012)

Not gone to lunch- Scotsirish was PTS


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (13 March 2012)

Don't think it was 'gone to lunch' that broke down..

They just announced it was Scots Irish he broke down early on as well, feel for all his connections. RIP scots Irish


----------



## AprilBlossom (13 March 2012)

Scotsirish landed after the first big hedge and it was an obvious hind leg break, poor chap, at least he didn't suffer for long.

With the ground as it is, hopefully they won't lose too many this year at Cheltenham.


----------



## Daffodil (13 March 2012)

Oh no!     A horse I've followed for years.    

I haven't seen any of the races yet, but I do think this ground is far too fast.


----------



## Clarew22 (13 March 2012)

They were saying they aren't able to water the xc course so guess its very firm on there 

I was at the bank this morning and a little old man was chatting away to no one inparticular, but I was listening as he was talking about who he had bet on, didn't think much of it but his two horses were Cinders and Ashes and Hunt Ball, had to smile with Cinders and Ashes won at 10-1


----------



## minesadouble (13 March 2012)

Really sad news that Garde Champetre also lost in that race. RIP.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (13 March 2012)

I heard 2 horses had been PTS today?
Garde Champetre also?


----------



## Lady La La (13 March 2012)

RIP Garde Champetre & ScotsIrish 
Thoughts to your connections. 

If they were unable to water the ground, the going must have been very firm.


----------



## swellhillcottage (13 March 2012)

Lady La La said:



			RIP Garde Champetre & ScotsIrish 
Thoughts to your connections. 

If they were unable to water the ground, the going must have been very firm.
		
Click to expand...

O no Thats Desperate .................

(


----------



## Clarew22 (13 March 2012)

RIP ScotsIrish and Garde Champetre


----------



## Daffodil (13 March 2012)

What on earth happened?     

They've been watering the main course for weeks, but Simon Claisse did say the other day that it's not possible to water the cross country track and they probably paid the penalty.

That's absolutely tragic.    They were both such terrific old stagers.


----------



## minesadouble (13 March 2012)

Both incidents occurred on the flat. Another loss in the last race, Educated Evans, fell and broke hind leg. Very sad.


----------



## Aces_High (13 March 2012)

My sympathies go to the connections who lost horses in the XC race today.  

On a different note, I am thrilled that Hunt Ball won!!!  What a little superstar.  I missed the last few races as I had to go to the doctors.  Please give me a rundown of how he got on! 

Will anyone mind if this thread is pulled up for the week so we can all put down our horses to follow etc for the rest of the festival? Cannot wait for Kauto on Friday!!


----------



## Aces_High (14 March 2012)

My horses to follow today..... This is tempting fate I am sure 

1.30 - Blenheim Brook
2.05 - Cotton Mill
2.40 - Grand Crus
3.20 - Sizing Europe
4.00 - Cape Dutch
4.40 - Sportsmaster
5.15 - Royal Guardsman

I have picked a lot of big priced horses who I hope will run in the frame!  I am also convinced that John Ferguson is going to have a Festival winner.  I just hope it's not his runner in the last as I haven't picked that one!!


----------



## dominobrown (14 March 2012)

Pleased with Hunt Ball too, seen it win at Dalston Point to point a couple of years ago, it beat one of our horses so it must be good 

1.30- Harry the Viking
2.05- Nelson's Bridge
2.40- Grands Crus
3.20- Sizing Europe
4.00- Featherbed Lane
4.40- Kazlian
5.15- The New One

Yep, a very random selection from me!


----------



## Aces_High (14 March 2012)

At least I am not the only one doing random selections!!  I am a little amazed that AP hasn't got a ride in the two big chases today....  

I am thinking about having one of those funny little accumulator bet type things with my selection!  I HATE loosing money though but I do have a feeling about Ferguson's today....  Sheikh M loves winning....


----------



## dominobrown (14 March 2012)

I put 2.50 on everything yesterday except Huntball


----------



## dominobrown (14 March 2012)

1.30-
1-Teaforthree 5-1f
2-Harry the Viking 7-1
3- Four Commanders

Nearly!


----------



## Aces_High (14 March 2012)

Dammit - I was hobbling up the stairs and missed it   Will see if I can catch the replay now.


----------



## Aces_High (14 March 2012)

SHEEESHHHH


----------



## dominobrown (14 March 2012)

Naughty pony- Cotton mill running out!
1- Simonsig 2/1f
2-Felix Yonger
3-Monksland


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (14 March 2012)

Cotton Mill fell on the run in also??
Hope the horse is ok?


----------



## Aces_High (14 March 2012)

dominobrown said:



			Naughty pony- Cotton mill running out!
1- Simonsig
2- Felix Younger 
3- Monksland 
I honestly thought it could of won.  Very naughty and I know it's easy to be a desk jockey but it was hanging a good way out and he didn't give it a slap or anything.  Bad Pony....  Did it fall after the last?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## dominobrown (14 March 2012)

It slipped after the fence, little monkey should know better, it wasn't like it was the first fence! poor jockey, quite a nasty fall but he is fine.Will keep you updated on Cotton Mill- hope it wasn't feeling anything.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (14 March 2012)

It seemed to fall on the flat.
They havn't said anything about him being up yet?


----------



## dominobrown (14 March 2012)

Rubbed a rail when it ducked out, jockey hopes the horse is ok.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (14 March 2012)

Yeah i just saw the interview with the jockey.
I wonder why the commentary team havnt said anything?


----------



## dominobrown (14 March 2012)

Dont hold your breath, its Channel 4, bbc are better (now!).


----------



## Aces_High (14 March 2012)

If the horse is behind screens etc it can take a while to filter the news back and at the moment the horse is the priority not the public!  As soon as they have it stable or the worst case scenario and destroyed they will annouce it.


----------



## dominobrown (14 March 2012)

2.40-
1- Bobs Worth 9/2
2-first lieutenant
3-Call the Police
4- Grand Cruz


----------



## Aces_High (14 March 2012)

Hmm - watching the replay - busy emailing....


----------



## Daffodil (14 March 2012)

Cotton Mill got up and galloped away according to the Racing Post website.

Whew!!!!!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (14 March 2012)

Daffodil said:



			Cotton Mill got up and galloped away according to the Racing Post website.

Whew!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh good!


----------



## Puppy (14 March 2012)

Oh my word... Just saw Wishful Thinking's fall.


----------



## Clarew22 (14 March 2012)

That doesn't sound good  Am listening on radio at work.


----------



## stencilface (14 March 2012)

Oh my at those falls


----------



## stencilface (14 March 2012)

Think horses are both ok, jockey may be down?


----------



## superpony (14 March 2012)

That was an awful fall, hope everyone and the horse is ok.


----------



## dominobrown (14 March 2012)

When will people learn, dont stand near the fence!!

3.20
1-Finnians Rainbow
2-Sizing europe
3-

I think the horses are ok, Kauto Stone seems fine, photograper and R Johnson might not be. I think the screens are there for them.
The last fence didn't help sizing europe, I think it lost it the race


----------



## Daffodil (14 March 2012)

BBC say that both horses are fine, Ruby is fine, saw him run across the track but Richard Johnson is being attended to.

Bit of a mess with dolling off the fence though.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (14 March 2012)

Im sure it lost him the race - Sizing Europe is the better jumper out of the 2 for one, and the indecision of the Jockeys was clear.

What a balls up.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (14 March 2012)

Daffodil said:



			BBC say that both horses are fine, Ruby is fine, saw him run across the track but Richard Johnson is being attended to.
		
Click to expand...

And the photographer also i believe.


----------



## Aces_High (14 March 2012)

The horse got up - worried about Richard Johnson and the poor photographer.  How awful for them both.

I thought Barry was a bit naughty not letting Lynch out but S Europe had been out in front for ages.  I was suprised that Kauto Stone was running in it if I am honest.....


----------



## Daffodil (14 March 2012)

Kauto Stone was way out of his depth


----------



## Puppy (14 March 2012)

Daffodil said:



			BBC say that both horses are fine, Ruby is fine, saw him run across the track but Richard Johnson is being attended to.

Bit of a mess with dolling off the fence though.
		
Click to expand...

RJ looks fine and v alert whilst being put in the ambulance. He's lifting his head up - ie does not seem to be wearing a neck brace. 

What a muck up conveying to the poor jockeys about the final fence.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (14 March 2012)

Just Bruising for R.J according to C4.
No mention of photographer so assume ok?


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (14 March 2012)

Oh, the photographer is injured.
R.J soft tissue damage only luckily.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (14 March 2012)

Oh god - multiple fallers in that one :-(


----------



## dominobrown (14 March 2012)

4.00
1- Son of Flicker
2-Get me Out of Here
3-Vieled
4- Silverhand

Poor Featherbed Lane- He was going well but wrapped a hurdle, hope he's alright


----------



## stencilface (14 March 2012)

Hope the fallers are all ok.

Have to say though, the riderless grey made me smile - he was streaming up the final stretch like wheeeeeeeee!


----------



## Aces_High (14 March 2012)

I had a little soft spot for the winner!!  My 14.2 was called Flicka - I did the unforgivable and changed her name when I bought her!! Cockney Trucker was 5th and 66/1.....


----------



## Lady La La (14 March 2012)

Almost went for Flicka at 40-1 yesterday, but didn't. Backed Balgarry e/w in the end. Ouch.


----------



## I*HM (14 March 2012)

I'm watching at home with Mum so we started out with peach slices and sweets for our home betting but moved on to money and the internet 

Yesterday I backed Balthazar King for the XC chase

Today I had a bit of a mixed bag but didn't miss out too badly all in all...
-13:30 
1.Teaforthree
2.Harry the viking
-14:05
 Fuilin
-14:40
Bobs Worth
-15:20
Finians Rainbow
-16:40
Edeymi E/W
-17:15
I was holding out for Clonbalan Lad

I'm off now to make a list for Mum for tomorrow (I won't be around to watch)


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2012)

I've only just noticed this thread as I don't venture in here very often and I have been sticking up for Jumps racing - yet again - in the News.

Aces High - Thank you for choosing Blenheim Brook. He is a cool dude of a horse! Side on he looks like a cob, a cobs head, legs, feet, depth, walk etc but to sit on he is as narrow as a knife blade! He did what I expected him to do today - not quite cut the mustard when push came to shove. He is an incredibly useful horse to have in the yard and up in the north so all is not lost 

I haven't looked at tomorrows card yet but we have another runner - Bold Sir Brian in the 1.30pm. Racing rules and restrictions et al won't allow me to say much about the horse but what I can say is whilst he is good I think others in the race are better. 

On Friday we run Brindisi Breeze - put him in your notebook  We don't know how good he truly is yet as he hasn't come off the bridle in 3m hurdle races yet for us


----------



## Aces_High (14 March 2012)

EKW - I am assuming you work for Lucinda Russell?!!  I think she's a smashing trainer and has really put Scotland and lady trainers on the map.  Scu was interviewed in the RP a few weeks ago and I loved the piece.  I think if you do work for Lucinda we could have a few mutual friends!   

What a hectic couple of days it has been at Cheltenham....  

I*hm - loving the fact you started gambling with sliced peaches and then went hardcore and started gambling online!!!!!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2012)

Aces_High said:



			EKW - I am assuming you work for Lucinda Russell?!!  I think she's a smashing trainer and has really put Scotland and lady trainers on the map.  Scu was interviewed in the RP a few weeks ago and I loved the piece.  I think if you do work for Lucinda we could have a few mutual friends!   

What a hectic couple of days it has been at Cheltenham....  

I*hm - loving the fact you started gambling with sliced peaches and then went hardcore and started gambling online!!!!!!  

Click to expand...

Yup! I am a long term Arlary House Stables inmate! 8 years and counting ... We probably do have a lot of mutual friends. Racing - for the vast expanse of it, is still a close knit family where everyone knows practically everyone!


----------



## dominobrown (15 March 2012)

My selections today, I had no winners yesterday so they may be a bit dubious. I have a real mixed bag, same favs and some long shots...
1.30- Soux
2.05- Our Father
2.40- Rubi Light
3.20- Big Buck's
4.00- Hector's Choice
4.40- Mostly Bob

Not sure if I will be able to watch it today.


----------



## AprilBlossom (15 March 2012)

EKW, does that mean you get to work with the absolutely stunning silver by nature? How is he doing?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2012)

AprilBlossom said:



			EKW, does that mean you get to work with the absolutely stunning silver by nature? How is he doing?
		
Click to expand...

Stunning? Are we looking at the same horse?!? To be fair to be a racehore is all about talent, not good looks. Personally I don't like the horse but I respect him. SBN, or Tonto as he is known at home picked up a small injury which has meant that he has had to miss this season but he is doig well and is about to embark on a summer of eating grass with his youngster siblings. He will be back next season.


----------



## AprilBlossom (15 March 2012)

You can't call a performance like he pulled out in the welsh national anything other than stunning lol - I think he is an absolute star and was v disappointed to hear he was out this season, but then I've always preferred a brutish thuggy looking racer to a beautiful one...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2012)

I'll certainly agree that his performances on the track are hugely impressive he just wouldn't cut the mustard in the show ring


----------



## SplashofSoy (15 March 2012)

Anyone know where i can watch online without opening an account?  Would really love to see Big Bucks run and stuck at work!


----------



## Aces_High (15 March 2012)

Click the link on the first page of this thread.  You just have to register - name and password very easy


----------



## Aces_High (15 March 2012)

Well a day in bed feeling rough....
I had the 2nd horse in the first race, Alberta's Run - who I love and now BIG BUCKS has to win.  OW each way I think!
I haven't a newspaper at my bedside so cannot look at the cards - laptop is so slow it can only handle one page at a time will look at RP at some point.


----------



## Aces_High (15 March 2012)

WOW WOW WOW WOW BIG BUCKS 16 WINS ON THE BOUNCE......


----------



## Hollywood (15 March 2012)

Amazing  - brought tears to my eyes!!!!


----------



## A1fie (15 March 2012)

Bloody brilliant - can't watch it until I get home so keep updating the RP website.


----------



## Lady La La (15 March 2012)

Aces_High said:



			WOW WOW WOW WOW BIG BUCKS 16 WINS ON THE BOUNCE......  

Click to expand...

Bloody amazing, what an incredible horse!


----------



## dominobrown (15 March 2012)

I have missed everything  had some money a big bucks though 
In uni library so cant watch, who won the 4.00?


----------



## AprilBlossom (15 March 2012)

I found the bay mate that ran him home into second very impressive - also won a couple of quid off her  
Gutted my beta online didn't go through for Divers and Cockney Mackem just then, had a quid EW on each...have been far more successful today after picking ZERO that even placed on Tuesday lol!


----------



## AprilBlossom (15 March 2012)

Mare* silly phone


----------



## SplashofSoy (15 March 2012)

Aces_High said:



			Click the link on the first page of this thread.  You just have to register - name and password very easy
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - will do nicely for Gold Cup tomorrow as well.  Big Bucks almost had me yelling at PC screen but if Kauto does it tomorrow i may just have to bounce around the office!


----------



## Clarew22 (15 March 2012)

dominobrown said:



			I have missed everything  had some money a big bucks though 
In uni library so cant watch, who won the 4.00?
		
Click to expand...

1.  Salut Flo
2.  The Cockney Mackem
3.  Glam Gerry
4.  Divers


----------



## dominobrown (15 March 2012)

Thanks! Nice distraction from doing my dissertation 
Go on Mostly Bob in the 4.40, bit of a long shot! 

I should be picking losers it seems


----------



## Aces_High (15 March 2012)

1 Salut Flo 9/2 Fav
2 The Cockney Mackem 10/1
3 Glam Gerry 33/1
4 Divers 8/1


----------



## dominobrown (15 March 2012)

where cqn you listen on the radio?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2012)

If your on a computer you can listen to Ladbrokes Live Commentory free from their website.


----------



## dominobrown (15 March 2012)

thanks


----------



## Clarew22 (15 March 2012)

I'm listening through Radio Cheltenham on the Cheltenham Festival website


----------



## Aces_High (15 March 2012)

1 Sunnyhillboy 13/2 Fav
2 Becauseicouldntsee 9/1
3 Exmoor Ranger 33/1
4 Up The Beat 8/1


----------



## dominobrown (16 March 2012)

GOLD CUP DAY!!! 

My selections, which have proved to be amazingly bad....
1.30- Sadler's Risk
2.05- Citizenship
2.40- Brindisi Breeze
3.20- Kauto Star :/
4.00- Barbers Shop


----------



## Clarew22 (16 March 2012)

Taken the day off to watch Kauto, nervous already


----------



## Escada2004 (16 March 2012)

i love Kauto but decided to go for more of an outsider Time for Rupert. I did him each way so hopefully he will get placed


----------



## Aces_High (16 March 2012)

I haven't had a look at the paper yet but a friend has just stuck £50 on Kauto to win!  I would love him to win but will back an outsider EW....  Have you seen that Quel Esprit isn't running?  Didn't feel great this morning.


----------



## jenbleep (16 March 2012)

I've placed bets each way on Kauto Star, Long Run and Syncronised. Come on 3.20!!!


----------



## Lady La La (16 March 2012)

Aces_High said:



			I haven't had a look at the paper yet but a friend has just stuck £50 on Kauto to win!  I would love him to win but will back an outsider EW....  Have you seen that Quel Esprit isn't running?  Didn't feel great this morning.
		
Click to expand...

I placed a loyalty bet on King Kauto, but to be honest I'll be happy just to see our star home safe. 
I've backed a couple of outsiders e/w too.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (16 March 2012)

£10 to win on Kauto at 9-2 (just because i love that horse and would love to see it win another time) and £5 EW on Synchonized - (had chosen Quel Esprit but its not running now)


----------



## Aces_High (16 March 2012)

1.30 - Asaid

2.05 - Snap Tie

2.40 - Brindisi Breeze

3.40 - Kauto to win and Synchronised EW

4.00 - Barbers Shop

4.40 - Changing Times

5.15 - Renard


----------



## Aces_High (16 March 2012)

1 Countrywide Flame 33/1
2 Hisaabaat 20/1
3 Grumeti 5/1 Fav


----------



## Aces_High (16 March 2012)

AP is cruising!!!


----------



## Aces_High (16 March 2012)

How the hell AP stayed on that when it got hampered - it nearly hit the deck!

Huge Fantastic result for AP!!!


----------



## Aces_High (16 March 2012)

1 Alderwood 20/1
2 Edgardo Sol 25/1
3 Sailors Warn 16/1
4 Plan A 20/1

How on EARTH was Alderwood 20/1?!!!!  So thrilled for AP and the connections


----------



## Potato! (16 March 2012)

Does anybody have a link that I can watch live as im nowhere near a tv

And certain web pages are blocked on my work computer. My boss said if i can find a site i can watch.


----------



## Bug (16 March 2012)

Think we should get all our H&H vibes together to get Kauto home safely and in front!


----------



## Aces_High (16 March 2012)

I AM THRILLED FOR ALL AT LUCINDA RUSSELLS.... HUGEST WELL DONE TO YOU ALL XXXX


----------



## aran (16 March 2012)

that was quite a finish
well done to Brindisi Breeze - very smart little horse


----------



## Aces_High (16 March 2012)

burness_21 said:



			Does anybody have a link that I can watch live as im nowhere near a tv

And certain web pages are blocked on my work computer. My boss said if i can find a site i can watch.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.tvcatchup.com/watch.html?c=4


----------



## 3Beasties (16 March 2012)

Woop, well done Brindisi Breeze!!


----------



## A1fie (16 March 2012)

Congratulations to EKW think Brindisi Breeze is one of hers.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 March 2012)

ROCK THE HELL ON BRINIDISI BREEZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FIRST FESTIVAL WINNER FOR LUCINDA WHOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## amage (16 March 2012)

Aces_High said:



			I AM THRILLED FOR ALL AT LUCINDA RUSSELLS.... HUGEST WELL DONE TO YOU ALL XXXX
		
Click to expand...

Here here what a super run and massive congrats to EKW and all the team!


----------



## Aces_High (16 March 2012)

EKW said:



			ROCK THE HELL ON BRINIDISI BREEZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FIRST FESTIVAL WINNER FOR LUCINDA WHOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

   

Click to expand...

HUGEST WELL DONE!!!!!!!!  WHAT A SMASHING LITTLE CHAP - REALLY IMPRESSIVE.....

PARTY THIS EVENING!!!!!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 March 2012)

Couldn't have asked for a better run!

Thanks everyone! Bring on next year!!!


----------



## lar (16 March 2012)

No Thank YOU EKW for giving us such a super tip - and my first winner since Tuesday!  (i've been really rubbish all week) - I can feel your excitement from here - I know I'd be exactly the same.  Super well done!


----------



## Magister (16 March 2012)

As Brindisi Breeze jumped the first few I was thinking- what a great jumper,he looks so careful he would have made a fab event horse!. Whoever gets to hunt him at the end of his racing career will have such fun-!. Jockey looked like he did a brilliant job too presenting the horse to every fence on a lovely stride and rhythm-a great partnership. Well done to all concerned.


----------



## 3Beasties (16 March 2012)

Ditto Lar! Thanks EKW for the tip, first winner of the week for me


----------



## Daffodil (16 March 2012)

Well done Brindisi Breeze and connections.   Fantastic result!!

Now KAUTO ....................!


----------



## 3Beasties (16 March 2012)

Daffodil said:



			Now KAUTO ....................!
		
Click to expand...

Eeep, I'm shaking already! Will be watching through my fingers I think!!


----------



## leflynn (16 March 2012)

3Beasties said:



			Eeep, I'm shaking already! Will be watching through my fingers I think!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching the BBC online commentary at work   Love Kauto, but I've backed the t'other one again  Long run did me proud last year, we'll see if lightening strikes twice....

Wish I could watch tho


----------



## teapot (16 March 2012)

Hoping Kauto comes home safe but I want Long Run to win


----------



## Daffodil (16 March 2012)

I've gone all sort of sweaty with nerves....


----------



## 3Beasties (16 March 2012)

I feel ill...........


----------



## A1fie (16 March 2012)

3Beasties said:



			I feel ill...........
		
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## Daffodil (16 March 2012)

Everything crossed


----------



## Clarew22 (16 March 2012)

3Beasties said:



			I feel ill...........
		
Click to expand...

Me three


----------



## amy_b (16 March 2012)

leflynn said:



			I'm watching the BBC online commentary at work  QUOTE]

link pleeaaassee!!! 

Click to expand...


----------



## moodymare1987 (16 March 2012)

Come on Kauto Star really want him to win, do hope they all come home safe though.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 March 2012)

Not as fussed now    

Hope they all come home safe! 

Kauto - win lose or draw he is a leg-end in his own lifetime and has nothing to prove - safe home!


----------



## Aces_High (16 March 2012)

EKW said:



			Not as fussed now    

Hope they all come home safe! 

Kauto - win lose or draw he is a leg-end in his own lifetime and has nothing to prove - safe home!
		
Click to expand...

DITTO


----------



## Clarew22 (16 March 2012)

Stay safe Kauto x


----------



## Aces_High (16 March 2012)

amy_b said:





leflynn said:



			I'm watching the BBC online commentary at work  QUOTE]

link pleeaaassee!!! 

Click to expand...

http://www.tvcatchup.com/watch.html?c=4 

For the 1,000,000 time!!!!  

Click to expand...


----------



## 3Beasties (16 March 2012)

Here we go.........


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 March 2012)

Their off!


----------



## leflynn (16 March 2012)

Aces_High said:





amy_b said:



http://www.tvcatchup.com/watch.html?c=4 

For the 1,000,000 time!!!!  

Click to expand...

Lol thanks 

Click to expand...


----------



## teapot (16 March 2012)

Oh no 


I hope they retire him now!!!


----------



## Clarew22 (16 March 2012)

Not his day today 

Well done Ruby


----------



## A1fie (16 March 2012)

Oh no


----------



## 3Beasties (16 March 2012)

Big thumbs up to Ruby for listening to Kauto, hope he's OK!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 March 2012)

This was always going to be Kauto's last race. It's just a shame it couldn't be a fairytale ending but better to bring him home safe than to push him to breaking point.

Well Done Kauto for all your years and to Ruby for doing the right thing!


----------



## teapot (16 March 2012)

Come on Long Run or Synchronised!


----------



## robthecob (16 March 2012)

Come on bolster


----------



## A1fie (16 March 2012)

wow didn't expect that!


----------



## Aces_High (16 March 2012)

Feeling a little smug!!!!!!!!!!!!!  AP has worked his fee on that one but so worth it!!!!!!!!


----------



## teapot (16 March 2012)

Yahooo


----------



## stencilface (16 March 2012)

Who won!!!?!?!??!


----------



## robthecob (16 March 2012)

Yay I either have 1&2 or 1&3 )))) wow


----------



## bounce (16 March 2012)

Feel sorry for Kauto but had my money on Synchronized, whooo hoo!


----------



## 3Beasties (16 March 2012)

Woooop, 2nd winner of the day for me!! Fab race


----------



## Aces_High (16 March 2012)

SYNCHRONISED and AP!!!!!!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 March 2012)

Syncranised - by Sadler's Wells - The ULTIMATE tribute to the wonder sire! He has sired winners or Group 1, Grade 1 races at every distance from Sprints to staying hurdles but he has never had a Grade 1 Group 1 winner uptil now!

ROCK ON SADLER'S WELLS!!!!

Mega, MEGA HUGE smiles from me now! Couldn't have asked for a better day!


----------



## Clarew22 (16 March 2012)

Fab race 

Either the schooling fall or the virus at PN has taken its toll on Kauto I didn't think he looked as well as he has this season in his coat.  He's in one piece thats all that matters


----------



## Daffodil (16 March 2012)

Well Done Ruby   Good Man


----------



## SplashofSoy (16 March 2012)

Paul Nicholls just tweeted Kauto Star Fine!  Thats good news.


----------



## 3Beasties (16 March 2012)

Gahh, I had an EW bet on Turko, thought he was travelling well but was badly hampered! 

Was the screen up around a jockey or a horse?


----------



## Aces_High (16 March 2012)

1 - Salsify
2 - Chapoturgeon
3 - A big priced one!!


----------



## amage (16 March 2012)

Yippee well done Salsify! Real family effort


----------



## Daffodil (16 March 2012)

I _think_ the screen was round a jockey


----------



## Magister (16 March 2012)

Wow there were some nasty falls in the last race.  Im amazed the grey got up again but I think I caught sight of him loose in the background later in the race. Hope all jockeys and horses were ok.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 March 2012)

Brindisi Breeze hopped off the truck a couple of hours ago with a spring in his step and a swagger to his walk! He'll get to spend the rest of today sleeping and then all day tomorrow out in the field  Such a clever pony!

2 days before he set off for Cheltenham with his work rider Mark. To say he is pleased is one hell of an understatement! 








P.S. If anyone is in the are we are have a party in the Thistle in Milnathort on Sunday evening - everyone is welcome and the more the merrier!


----------



## Baggybreeches (17 March 2012)

Well done EKW & team, my mum had some money on him


----------



## humblepie (17 March 2012)

EKW - well done to everyone at Lucinda's, super result.


----------



## Aces_High (19 March 2012)

How was the party?!!  

Fantastic that BB is home safe and sound   Aintree next???  I hope the rest of your runners from Cheltenham are settled back at home as well.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 March 2012)

Aces_High said:



			How was the party?!!  

Fantastic that BB is home safe and sound   Aintree next???  I hope the rest of your runners from Cheltenham are settled back at home as well.
		
Click to expand...

I _think_ Brin is going on holiday now. Not 100% certain but a high chance before prepping for a season of Chasing from September onwards! All of the other Cheltenham horses are fine and dandy! Degas Art, who got to spend the week there because he didn't get into his race on Tuesday went out and won at Carlisle yesterday so he is rather chuffed with himself! 

The party got properly started last night with everyone back up the road and no racing today. Needless to say there were rather a lot of sore heads this morning and some still were more on the "Suitably Merry" side of things!

Brin had 2 songs created for him, one of which I took the video of  The first one went along the tune of KC & The Sunshine Bands - Baby Give It Up which went:

Na na na na na na now! 
Brin-disi Breeze!
Disi Breeze!
Brin-disi Breeze!
  -  Repeated  -

The second one which I much, much prefered went along the tune "She'll be coming round the mountains when she comes" and this one had 2 verses which went:

You can take your Boston Bob back to Ireland!
You can take your Boston Bob back to Ireland!
You can take your Boston Bob!
Take your Boston Bob!
You can take your Boston Bob back to Ireland!

You can shove Boston Bob up your ass!
You can shove Boston Bob up your ass!
You can show Boston Bob!
Shove Boston Bob!
You can shove Boston Bob up your ass!


So you can see what has been being sung in the yard all day! A few other songs were made up but they aren't really publishable lol!

The party left the pub and went to the lads house at midnight where Brin's race was practically on permanent reply for the next 3 hours. Messy night! But all good fun and all well deserved!


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 March 2012)

On the RP site there was talk of BB possibley going to Aintree or Punchestown but Im sure that is just them speculating.

2 winners on Sat. LR is on a roll

Loved the Boston Bob song though Im sure the Irish wont agree.

Is he definately going to go chasing next season or will connections be tempted to keep him over hurdles?

Glad you have all recovered albeit with sore heads and hope you all made a stack of money.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 March 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			On the RP site there was talk of BB possibley going to Aintree or Punchestown but Im sure that is just them speculating.

2 winners on Sat. LR is on a roll

Loved the Boston Bob song though Im sure the Irish wont agree.

Is he definately going to go chasing next season or will connections be tempted to keep him over hurdles?

Glad you have all recovered albeit with sore heads and hope you all made a stack of money.

Click to expand...

I think it's a 75-25 split leaning towards holiday rather than Aintree. I suppose it depends on what the ground does to be honest. I would keep him over hurdles to play with Big Bucks  But there are much more and much better oppertunites over fences for 3milers. He already has a quote of 12/1 for the RSA next year and 25/1 for the Gold Cup the year after by a slightly over excited Will Hill lol!

As to the Boston Bob song - Where Mark was standing the 2 lads with Boston Bob were just behind him and from 5 out were shouting on Ruby saying that he had it won, nothing could beat their horse, 2 out that he had won, last that he was away with it then on the run in - "What the **** is that thing doing still in front?!?!" So I do believe that song was more aimed at them and as a bit of a dig at Graham Wylie as he said when he moved horses to Nichols and Mullins that there were no decent trainers up in the north any more  Well he got proven wrong


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 March 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80L8lxffnhE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyXCh5ADSis


----------



## weegreypony (19 March 2012)

Damn, wish I'd made it down the Thistle, looks a blast! You must all still be flying high, it's brilliant


----------

